# Taylor 210E



## YSebastian (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm planning to buy the Taylor Acoustic Electric 210E. I would appreciate any comments or your experience :smile-new:with this guitar.

Thx.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

For the price you can do better.

The 210E has laminated back and sides and is made in Mexico.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I like them, but I've seen new ones going anywhere from $899 to $1299. At the lower end of that price range, that represents decent value as they're a great sounding and playing guitar for the money. I've heard lots of folks slag 'em saying that you should have a solid top/back at that price, but bottom line is how they sound/play to you.

Having said that, I'd probably go for a used 300 series for the same coin or possibly a little less. To me, most of the real difference from Taylor's 300 series to their higher-priced levels is in the fancy inlays and other cosmetic doo-dads.

FWIW, I'd take a 200 series for under $1K before I'd take a modern production Gibson or Martin at 2.5 to 3X the price, but that's just personal preference in the tone taste dept. (I like the presence you get with the Taylors).


----------

